# Heizmatten ?



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal etwas im Forum hier geschaut ob es sowas ähnliches schon einmal gibt - aber bin nicht fündig geworden.
Für meinen kleinen "Verschlag", wo der Filter drin steht möchte ich so kleine Heizmatten benutzen - ich bin mir ziemlich sicher die schonmal gesehen zu haben aber finde diese nicht mehr.
Ich brächte so kleiner eckihe Matten (20x20 oder 25x25) und die haben / hatten irgendwas um die 60W.
Kennt jemand so etwas ? Evtl. war das auch nicht direkt für den Teichbedarf, sondern aus einer anderen Branche, die aber genauso gut benutzt werden können.

Falls jemand noch Fragen hat immer her damit. Und wer sowas schonmal gesehen hat und nicht gerade hunderte von Euros kostet auch her damit 

Danke schon einmal vorab !


----------



## Sonnengruesser (5. Nov. 2019)

Vielleicht kannst du einfach eine Glühbirne rein hängen wenns ein Verschlag ist und der halbwegs luftdicht ist?


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> wenns ein Verschlag ist und der halbwegs luftdicht ist?


Mhhhh, halbwegs luftdicht wird dieser Verschlag / Raum ja



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du einfach eine Glühbirne rein hängen


Da ich so eine Art Gestell habe wo der Trommler drauf steht und das Holz bissken Wärme (möglicherweise) speichert, bilde ich mir ein, dass Matten irgendwie besser sind. Aber Glühbirne ich auch mal ne Idee.


----------



## ralph_hh (5. Nov. 2019)

Idealerweise etwas thermostatgeregeltes, das die Heizleistung und damit den Stromverbrauch und die Kosten dem Bedarf anpasst.
Kenn ich aus Gewächshäusern unter dem Begriff Frostwächter.

Wenn Du nach Heizmatten Thermostat googlest, bekommst Du auch reichlich Treffer...


----------



## Ida17 (5. Nov. 2019)

Moinsen,

guck mal beim Reptilienbedarf. Gerade für Wüstenreptilien werden die Heizmatten gerne genommen.

Die sollten unbedenklich für Deinen Filter sein; nur vor Spritzwasser würde ich sie schützen und natürlich so verlegen, dass die Wärme sich nicht stauen kann.

PS: Bitte um Entschuldigung wenn es sich um unerlaubte Verlinkung handelt. Ich möchte hier für nichts Werbung machen, Terraristik ist nur mein zweites großes Hobby


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2019)

Oder du hängst in den Filter einfach ein Aquariumheizstab ab 10€ und verbrauch von 30 bis ca. 100 Watt. Thermostat gleich inbegriffen


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> guck mal beim Reptilienbedarf. Gerade für Wüstenreptilien werden die Heizmatten gerne genommen.
> 
> ...



BÄHM !!! das war der entscheidende Hinweis --> Reptilienbedarf !
Jawoll das sind die Dinger - super DANKE.
Gibt's auch als Hiezkabel, da ich eine Schwachstelle noch habe wegen einfrieren. D A N K E !


----------



## Ida17 (5. Nov. 2019)

Biddeschöön


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2019)

Wer soll denn wann und wie lange die Matten einschalten?

Eigentlich verhält es sich so:

An wichtigsten ist, dass der Wind nicht durch die Hütte pfeift und die Wärme 'mitnimmt'.
Wenn der Filter durchgängig betrieben wird, dann wirkt der Filter wie ein Heizkörper in der Filterhütte.
Die Filterhütte sollte zumindest etwas gedämmt werden, um den Wärmeverlust über die Wände/den Filterhausdeckel zu minimieren
Diese drei Punkte sind völlig ausreichend und ersetzen eine elektrische Zusatzheizung inklusive deren Kosten vollständig.


Zu beachten ist aber:

Wenn die Filterhütte völlig luftdicht abgeschlossen ist, dann sollten ebenfalls alle wasserführenden Medien abgedeckt sein.
Für den trotzdem erforderlichen Luftwechsel sollte ein Rekuperator eingebaut werden, also so etwas in der Richtung. 
Dessen Verbrauchswerte von 1,5 W/h sind gegenüber einer Heizung vernachlässigbar.

Wenn der Filter nicht in Betrieb ist oder in Störung geht ...
Was laut 'Murphys Gesetz' immer im unpassendsten Moment passiert, dann:

würde ich dafür einen Infrarot-Flächenstrahler empfehlen, welcher über ein Steckdosenthermostat geschalten wird.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wer soll denn wann und wie lange die Matten einschalten?



Ja, das ist eine berechtigte Frage und kannst du auch nicht wissen.

Also einen Rekuperator brauche ich nicht, da es so dicht nicht ist.
Die Seiten sind Schalldicht isoliert ebenso das Schrägdach was zu 80% unterhalb eines Überstandes ist.
Insgesamt ist alles automatisiert, d.h. es kommen Temperatursensoren an bestimmten /signifikanten Stellen, die am Ende dafür Sorge tragen die Heizung(en) ein bzw. aus zu schalten. Als Steuerung für den Trommler habe ich auch eine Siemens Logo, wo ich alles überwachen kann.
Mit diesem Aufbau ist es möglich dann das umzusetzen.

Hier noch ein Bild aus der Bauphase zur besseren Veranschaulichung.

 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist alles automatisiert, d.h. es kommen Temperatursensoren an bestimmten /signifikanten Stellen, die am Ende dafür Sorge tragen die Heizung(en) ein bzw. aus zu schalten.


Gut, dann ist diese Frage geklärt.

An Stelle der Heizmatte würde ich eine Infrarotheizung* einsetzen, welche Du oben an die Decke schrauben kannst.
Wirkungsweise siehe Beschreibung ebenda oder auch direkt bei den Herstellern.
* = nur beispielhafter Link, gibt es auch preiswerter

Wie vorhin geschrieben, ist eine Beheizung nur bei Ausfall/Nichtbetrieb der Filteranlage sinnvoll und nötig.
Ansonsten wirken die Rohre und die Filterbehälter als 'große Heizkörper' im abgeschlossenen Raum.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
 
Wobei Hütte = Filterhaus ist.


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> An Stelle der Heizmatte würde ich eine Infrarotheizung* einsetzen


Das hatte  der @Zacky mal einen Winter mit mäßigen Erfolg probiert. 
Evtl. kann er ja seine Erfahrungen hier noch mal teilen


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2019)

Das wäre nett.
(Ansonsten würde ich dann aber eher eine Heizung ins Wasser hängen ...)


Ich kann von dieser Flächenheizung nichts Nachteiliges berichten.
Habe die aber bisher auch nur bei winterlichen Arbeiten im Filterhäusel benötigt, damit ich etwas ansprechende Temperaturen bei der Arbeit habe.
Automatisch würde diese bei 1,5°C anspringen ...

Ansonsten dienen die ganzen Leitungen und der Filter als temperatursteuerndes Element im Filterhaus.
Wenn ich Lust habe, dann kann ich ja mal die 3 Temperaturen gegenüberstellen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie vorhin geschrieben, ist eine Beheizung nur bei Ausfall/Nichtbetrieb der Filteranlage sinnvoll und nötig.
> Ansonsten wirken die Rohre und die Filterbehälter als 'große Heizkörper' im abgeschlossenen Raum.
> 
> Wobei Hütte = Filterhaus ist.



Tja, das weiss ich halt nicht, habe da noch keine Erfahrung mit der Hütte, ob der Trommler & Co doch bisschen Wrme abgeben. Das Wasser hat halt bei mir im Winter bei sehr kalten Temperaturen ca. 2°C. Ob da was abgegeben wird weiss ich nicht ... keine Erfahrung



troll20 schrieb:


> Das hatte  der @Zacky mal einen Winter mit mäßigen Erfolg probiert.
> Evtl. kann er ja seine Erfahrungen hier noch mal teilen



Ja das wäre Klasse hier von @Zacky Erfahrungen zu bekommen



DbSam schrieb:


> Das wäre nett.
> (Ansonsten würde ich dann aber eher eine Heizung ins Wasser hängen ...)



Ja sozusagen ala Tauchsieder, aber so viel Platz habe ich auf der sauberen Seite nicht zwischen Aussenwand Trommler und Trommel selber


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ... , da es so dicht nicht ist.


Dann wäre dieser Punkt mein erster Hebel, an dem ich ansetzen würde. Noch vor einer Heizung.
(In der Wohnung lässt man die Fenster in der Frostperiode auch nicht offen stehen. Und wenn dann dazu noch ein kalter Ostwind bläst ...)

Mal ein theoretischer Ausflug:
Eine Infrarotheizung erwärmt nicht die Luft, sondern sämtliche Körper im Raum welche von den Strahlungswellen erfasst werden.
Diese Körper geben dann die Wärme an die Raumluft ab. (Zur Wirkungsweise einer Infrarotflächenheizung kann man hier mal nachlesen.)

Andere mögliche Heizungsarten im Filterhaus erzeugen Konvektionswärme, also die Raumluft wird erwärmt und diese gibt die Wärme an andere Körper im Raum ab. Ist wegen dem Umweg über die Luft ineffektiv.

Die Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich ein abgeschlossener und wenigstens halbwegs gedämmter Raum, wovon ich jetzt einmal ausgehe.


Wie sich jeder vorstellen kann, regeln die Außenflächen der Rohrleitungen und der Behälter die Temperatur im Inneren einer Filterhütte, genau analog der Funktion eines Heizkörpers.

Was genau bringt also der Einsatz eines zusätzlichen Heizkörpers, *wenn die Filteranlage in Betrieb ist*? 

Nichts, denn die Wärme wird von den teichwasserführenden Bauteilen absorbiert.
Natürlich gibt es bei z.Bsp. Heißluftgebläsen zuerst einmal gefühlt warme Luft, aber diese Wärmeenergie wird immer wieder an eben genannte Bauteile abgeführt.
Sobald die Heizung ausgeschaltet ist, dann wird es binnen weniger Minuten wieder kalt im Raum.
Eine Infrarotheizung hat hier fast gar keine Chance, denn die erzeugte Wärme wird sofort von den wasserführenden Körpern absorbiert, also ohne den Umweg über die Luft.
(Das sind wahrscheinlich auch Zackys negative Erfahrung, denn es ist kalt in der Hütte ...)

Das Ärgerliche dabei:
Das bissel erzeugte Wärme wird im Teich sofort wieder an die Umwelt abgegeben.

Gegen zirkulierendes kaltes Wasser in den Rohren und Behältern können solche Heizungen nichts ausrichten.


Was genau bringt also der Einsatz eines zusätzlichen Heizkörpers, *wenn die Filteranlage nicht in Betrieb ist*?

Eine normale Heizung erwärmt die Luft, welche ihre Wärme an die Körper im Raum abgibt.

Die Infrarotheizung erwärmt die Körper im Raum. Die wasserführenden Teile werden diese Wärme sofort an das Wasser abgeben, natürlich auch an die Luft, aber das bekanntlich in geringerem Maße.
In beiden Fällen sollte somit eine gewisse Temperatur im Filterhaus gehalten werden.
Theoretisch sehe ich hier sogar einen Vorteil bei der Infrarotheizung, weil die Wärmeenergie sofort an das Wasser abgegeben wird und somit ein Einfrieren verhindert wird.
Diese Behauptung kann ich aber derzeit nicht beweiskräftig mit Zahlen hinterlegen.


Hier meine Erfahrungen:

Habe nur ein Foto aus der Bauzeit ...
 
Das Teil hat 450 Watt, die Steckdose wird von der Logo über einen Temperaturfühler geschaltet.
Der Temperaturfühler ist in der anderen Ecke der Filterhütte verbaut. Natürlich so, dass er keine Infrarotstrahlung abbekommt.
Die derzeit noch aktuelle Bautüre ist aus einer ungedämmten 15er OSB-Platte und somit auch das 'Einfallstor' für die Kälte.
Da die Filterhütte ansonsten luftdicht ist, ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. (Später kommt da auch eine bessere Tür ran.)

Wie ich oben behauptet habe, regeln also die Außenflächen der Rohrleitungen und der Behälter die Temperatur im Inneren der Filterhütte.
Dies kann ich schon mit einer kleinen und willkürlichen Auswahl von Vergleichswerten in der Tablle belegen:

Im Winter, Datensätze gefiltert nach Wassertemperatur kleiner 4°C (im Umlauf):
 

Und hier im Sommer, gefiltert nach Außentemperatur größer 30°C:
 

Wie man sieht, wird die Hüttentemperatur maßgeblich von der Wassertemperatur beeinflusst.
Wenn man also sicherstellen kann, dass die Filteranlage immer in Betrieb ist, dann kann man sich eine Heizungsanlage in der Filterhütte sparen.

Fazit:
Die bei mir verbaute Heizung ist nur für Notfälle, also falls zufällig die Teichpumpen ausfallen und die Temperatur im Filterhaus unter 1,5°C sinkt.
Oder meine Frau will irgendetwas gebaut haben, da kann mir dann die Heizung den Buckel anstrahlen. 

Für alle anderen Fälle ist es besser, wenn man:

stehendes Wasser vermeidet (oder man in solchen Fällen temporär mit Heizbändern a'la Fallrohrheizung arbeitet)
oder "einen Tauchsieder ins Wasser baumelt", denn da landet die Wärme genau dort wo diese benötigt wird.
(Frischwasser kann auch den "Tauchsieder" ersetzen.)
Die Luft im Filterhaus muss jedenfalls nicht erwärmt werden.
Ein gedämmtes und luftdichtes Filterhäusel erspart einem also ein paar Sorgen.
Oder man nimmt die Filteranlage außer Betrieb, falls das beim Teich und dessen Besatz möglich ist, dann kann man auch ruhig schlafen. 


Ist so meine Sicht der Dinge ... 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ist wegen dem Umweg über die Luft ineffektiv.


Zwar energetisch gesehen richtig.
Aber 
Was nutz mir das wenn die Hütte aus Materiellen besteht die diese Wärme schlecht aufnehmen und Zwischenspeichern.
So was wie OSB - Platten. Weiterhin, was butzt mir eine warme Außenwand wenn ich in den Raum komme,  die Luft kalt ist und ich somit friere. 
Grundsätzlich eine svhöne Verkaufsenergie aber für die menschliche Behausung nicht geeignet. Es sek denn sie heizt den Körper des Menschen auf eime Temperatur von knapp über 36,5°C
Damit müsste man aber auch die Wände und alle anderen Körper so weit aufheizen. Was wiederum zu unnötigen Wärmeverlust an der Außenwand führt. 
Das ganze kannst du im übrigen selbst sehr gut testen. Nimm dir einen deiner schönen Natursteine und ein Stück Holz mit in die Wohnung. Der Stein wird sivh immer kalt anfühlen das Holz immer warm bei gleicher Temperatur. Berührst du jedoch keins von beiden ist es völlig egal wie warm sie sind den du spürst nur die Wärme der dich umgebenden Luft. 
Also warum nochmal den Stein oder das Holz auf Temperatur bringen


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2019)

Wer redet denn von Stein und Holz?

Du sollst Deine wasserführenden Bauteile anstrahlen und somit effektiv das Wasser warmhalten.
Hatte ich auch so geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Die wasserführenden Teile werden diese Wärme sofort an das Wasser abgeben, natürlich auch an die Luft, aber das bekanntlich in geringerem Maße.



Wer benötigt warme Luft im Filterhaus, wenn alle frostgefährdeten Bauteile nicht einfrieren?


Ach ja, René, weißt Du ...
Eigentlich könnte ich Deine anderen Punkte auch noch etwas zerpflücken.
Holz, alte Burgen mit Teppichen an den Wänden (bevor die hölzerne Wandverkleidung kam), Stein, Fußbodenheizung, Kachelofen, etc. pp.

Es ist ein Filterhaus, darin lebt niemand. Es soll aber auch nichts einfrieren.
Wenn das Wasser zu kalt ist, dann das Wasser beheizen, aber nicht das Häus'l. Das gehört gedämmt und luftdicht verpackt.
Wenn das Wasser immer noch zu kalt ist, dann die Bodenabläufe schließen und nur noch über den Skimmer ziehen.
Oder Teich abdecken (was ja auch wieder Dämmung ist).
Oder mit Schichten-, Brunnenwasser heizen ...

Ansonsten denke ich, dass ich für diese Anforderung alles genau genug beschrieben habe.
Vielleicht habe ich oben noch irgendwo einen Argumentierungsfehler drin, muss ich morgen nochmal lesen.


Gruß Carsten

[Edit und Zusatz]
PS:
In solch einem Filterkeller steht ein Wasservolumen von mindestens einem Kubikmeter oder mehr in der Gegend herum. Wie meine obigen Messwerte belegen, wird die Temperatur in einem leidlich gedämmten und weitestgehend luftdichten Filterhaus von dieser Wassermenge geregelt.

Das Ziel sind nicht 21,257°C Wohlfühltemperatur in der Filterhausluft, sondern die Verhinderung eines Frostschadens.
Vorrangig muss also versucht werden, das stehende Wasser auf Temperatur zu halten.
Hier bringt ein 'Tauchsieder' nicht viel, da viele Leitungen nicht erreicht werden, ein 'Tauchsieder' wirkt bei zirkulierendem Wasser.
Bei stehendem Wasser ist ein Infrarotstrahler effektiver als eine Luftheizung. Auch 4°C kaltes Wasser hält den Raum auf mindestens 3°C.
Und was glaubt man denn, was die Luftheizung sonst noch alles so erwärmt?

PPS und aktuell:
 
... ohne Heizung


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Nov. 2019)

Guten Morgen @DbSam und @troll20 

Ich finde das eine sehr interessante Diskussion und sehr wertvolle Informationen.
Ich werde das mal in meinem Konzept überdenken und die Informationen mal mit einfliessen lassen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich ums "ausprobieren" nicht drum herum kommen, aber zumindest mir alles Möglichkeiten offen lassen um das eine oder andere nachrüsten zu können.
Ich muss da auch weiter voran kommen, da der Winter vor der Tür steht.

Momentan habe ich noch ein anderes Problem:
Das Spülwasser, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist muss noch umgebaut werden, da es vorne momentan provisorisch rausgeht. Somit kann ich keine "Tür" davor setzen.
Entweder gehe ich seitlich raus aus der Hütte (Durchbruch) oder aber ich gehe unten raus mit quasi einen U-Rohr (somit Abtauchung gegen "Lärm" beim Spülen) Aber dann steht das Wasser ja darin und ist ebenso potentiell gefährdet einzufrieren.
Da bin ich noch nicht im reinen mit mir, wie ich das angehe / löse.
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Moin Earl Silas,


Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich noch ein anderes Problem:


Hhhhmmm, anhand des einen Fotos kann man da keine richtig zielführende Auskunft geben. Da fehlt mir die Seite rechts der Hütte und wohin das Wasser abgeführt wird.

Zu Deinem Filterhaus und den 'Willwinterfestmachwünschen':
Abgesehen vom grauen HT-Rohr und dem schwarzen Schlauch, steht auch die Spülpumpe an einem strategisch schlechten Ort.
Erstens wird kostbarer Platz 'sinnlos' verschenkt und der Bereich da unten müsste im Winter ständig beheizt werden. Zweitens sind die Leitungen unnötig lang und neigen dadurch auch eher zum Einfrieren.

Nach Ansicht des Bildes und der Beurteilung so aus der Ferne hätte ich folgenden Umbauvorschlag:

Die Spülpumpe nach oben holen und dort an der Wand verbauen oder auf ein Gestell und dieses auf die Platte setzen (siehe blaue Markierung)

Der Hahn gehört in den Zulauf zur Pumpe, in der Spülleitung ist er im Normalfall nicht erforderlich. (Das erspart Dir das Ablassen des Trommlers bei Problemen mit der Pumpe.) (gelbe Markierungen)

Grauer Balken: Schotte die nun wasserfreie untere Zone gegenüber der oberen ab.
HT-Rohr verlegen. Und zwar so, dass der obere Bereich mit Türen weitestgehend luftdicht verschlossen werden kann. Zumindest darf der Wind nicht in die Hütte blasen.
Verschluss von größeren Öffnungen der wasserführenden Bauteile gegenüber der Raumluft. (also falls im Deckel des TF noch irgendein Loch sein sollte, o.ä.)
Dämmung an den Wänden/Türen anbringen, da wo erforderlich und möglich
 

Vorteile des Umbaus:

Das Volumen des Raums mit frostgefährdeten Bauteilen wird verkleinert.
Wenn der Trommler in Betrieb ist, sollte dieses Wasservolumen und die Oberfläche der Teichwasser führenden Leitungen dafür ausreichen, dass genügend Wärmeenergie an das Raumvolumen abgegeben werden kann.
Dadurch sollte ein mögliches Einfrieren der Spülpumpe und deren dann sehr kurzen Leitungen vollständig vermieden werden.
Falls trotzdem mal beheizt werden muss, dann:
muss mit einer herkömmlichen Heizung ein geringeres Luftvolumen erwärmt werden

oder eine Infrarotheizung kann vermutlich an die Decke geschraubt werden. (Und zwar genau über den Bereich Spülpumpe/TF, deshalb ein Gerät für zugelassene Deckenmontage wählen.)
Das Wasser in den kurzen Leitungen, der Spülpumpe und im TF wird so auf Temperatur gehalten, auch wenn sich die Luft im Filterhaus kalt anfühlt.

Bonus: Im unteren Bereich hast Du Platz für 'Gerümpel' bekommen.

Irgendwie so, die genauen Details Deiner Anlage und deren Umgebung kenne ich nicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Nov. 2019)

Hi @DbSam ,
vielen Dank für dein Input. Ich werde in der Tat mal etwas genauer beschreiben ( bebildern was ich da vorhabe. Viel Zeit werde ich nicht, da der Winter vor der Tür steht - zur Zeit 3°C :-( und Nebel.
Also irgendwas provisorisches wird es schon.
Momentan geht halt das Spülwasser vorne raus wo die Türelemente aber hinsollen (sind in der Fertigung  und somit muss ich rechts oder unten raus. Wenn unten muss ein Heizkabel drum wegen einfrieren. Ich male mal was am Wochenende, damit man das besser sieht !


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Na ja, an deiner Stelle würde ich zumindest die Pumpe nach oben holen und dort installieren. Damit wäre die größte Gefahr gebannt.
Wenn das Material vorhanden ist, dann ist das mit allem Drum und Dran ganz sicher an einem Tag erledigt. 

Der Rest, also der obere Bereich, könnte für diesen Winter temporär irgendwie wintergerecht 'zugepfuscht' werden.

Als Notheizung würde ich dann vorerst irgendein preiswertes Gebläse einbauen. 
Angesteuert über Temperaturfühler und Logo (- Lastaufnahme beachten, den Heizer besser vorsorglich über Relais schalten).
Einschalten, wenn Temperatur unter 1°C fällt, dazu noch eine kleine Hysterese in der Schaltung einbauen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (7. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> An Stelle der Heizmatte würde ich eine Infrarotheizung* einsetzen, welche Du oben an die Decke schrauben kannst.





troll20 schrieb:


> Das hatte der @Zacky mal einen Winter mit mäßigen Erfolg probiert.





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ja das wäre Klasse hier von @Zacky Erfahrungen zu bekommen



Ja, wir haben solch eine Heizung in den letzten 2 Jahren genutzt. Die Heizung im Filterhaus hat den Raum zwar frostfrei gehalten, aber dennoch ist die Raumtemperatur bei 3°-5° C geblieben. Mag auch sein, dass die Heizung zu weit oben (eben an der Decke) hing und somit auch deren Einflussbereich wiederum sehr gering war. Nicht unerwähnt will ich den Stromverbrauch lassen, denn das hat ordentlich reingehauen und ist es uns auf Dauer nicht wert, wenn ich damit nur 1°-2° C Raumtemperatur gewinne. Frostfrei ist das Filterhaus auch ohne Heizung gewesen. Kurzum - wir haben die Heizung nach ca. 1 Monat wieder abgestellt, da sie in dieser Zeit gut 1/5 unseres normalen Jahresverbrauches auf der Uhr hatte.

Im Jahr darauf hatten wir die Heizung im Gartenschuppen wo die vor Frost zu schützenden Pflanzen untergestellt waren. Auch hier war der Erfolg mäßig, aber etwas besser, wenn auch nur bedingt effizienter. Die Heizung wurde mit entsprechenden Temperatursensorschalter genutzt.

PS: Kommt sicher auch auf die Außentemperaturen an, aber die letzten beiden Jahre waren bei uns in der Region nicht ganz so knackig kalt.


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Heizung


Leider hast Du nirgends die Leistungsaufnahme Deiner Heizung angegeben.


Zacky schrieb:


> Im Jahr darauf hatten wir die Heizung im Gartenschuppen ... Auch hier war der Erfolg mäßig, aber etwas besser


Ich kenne Dein Gartenhaus nicht.
Für kuschelige Temperaturen müsste es ausreichend gedämmt sein, wie auch hier weiter unten beschrieben.
Auch hier wäre die Angabe der Leistungsaufnahme hilfreich gewesen.
Wie z.Bsp. soll auch eine 200 W Infrarotheizung einen ungedämmten Gartenschuppen auf Kuscheltemperatur bringen? 

(Im obigen Link ist auch beschrieben, dass eine solche Heizung bei ungedämmten Räumen als Dauerheizung nicht eingesetzt werden sollte.
Ansonsten bekommst Du für eine Feier eine solche Hütte auch mit ein, zwei entsprechend großen Heizungen ausreichend warm. Da fließt Dir die Schokolade auf den Naschtellern auseinander ...)


Zacky schrieb:


> Die Heizung im Filterhaus hat den Raum zwar frostfrei gehalten, aber dennoch ist die Raumtemperatur bei 3°-5° C geblieben.


Das ist doch aber logisch.
Denn welche Heizung kann gegen solch einen Kühlkörper (Filter) mit freiliegenden Rohren ankämpfen, welcher ständig mit kaltem Teichwasser versorgt wird?


Natürlich kommt jetzt jemand um die Ecke und sagt: "Aber mit einem Heizgebläse habe ich warme Luft, kann ich messen."
Aber was bewirkt denn das Heizgebläse wirklich?
Es erzeugt warme Luft, welche sofort wieder von den teichwasserführenden Bauteilen herab gekühlt wird.
Heizgebläse aus, Raum ist (fast) augenblicklich wieder kalt und die dann zu messende Lufttemperatur liegt genau irgendwo im Bereich der Teichwassertemperatur.

Aber warum will man das Filterhaus beheizen?

Die teichwasserführenden Bauteile wirken in einem abgeschlossenen Raum wie eine Heizung und im Sommer wie ein Kühlkörper.
Die Heizleistung der Oberflächen dieser Bauteile ist aber auch bei 4°C warmen Teichwasser im Normalfall genügend groß, um das kleine Raumvolumen eines leidlich gedämmten und halbwegs luftdichten Filterkellers frostfrei zu halten.
Gefährdete Bauteile mit stehendem Wasser sollte man deshalb immer in der Nähe vom Filter oder den anderen Rohren platzieren.
Dann erübrigt sich eine Heizung komplett, die Luftemperatur des (kleinen) Raums wird immer im Bereich der Teichwassertemperatur liegen.
(Ansonsten ist es immer so, dass jede zugeführte Wärmeenergie von den ungedämmten Rohren und dem Filter absorbiert und somit "vernichtet" wird.)

Gefährlich wird es nur dann, wenn die Filteranlage nicht in Betrieb ist.
Das Ziel ist dann, die Wassertemperatur über der Frostgrenze zu halten. Die Raumtemperatur an sich ist völlig egal.
Hier liegt der Vorteil der Infrarotheizung darin, dass die Wärmestrahlung von den Bauteilen aufgenommen wird, ohne den Umweg über die Lufterwärmung.
Deshalb kann man hier auch eine Infrarotheizung mit 200, 300 oder 450 W nutzen. (Hinweis: Zu messen ist dann die Temperatur vom Wasser, nicht die des Raumes.)
Genau dort liegt dann aber auch die Ersparnis gegenüber den Heizgebläsen mit 750, 1000, 1200 W oder noch mehr Leistungsaufnahme.


Ansonsten:
Wer einen wirklich warmen Filterkeller haben möchte, der muss zusätzlich zum Raum noch den Filter und alle Rohre dämmen und kann dann den Raum normal beheizen.
Und wer wärmeres Teichwasser will, der soll sich einen Tauchsieder ins Wasser hängen. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ja, wenn ich im Winter im Filterkeller werkeln muss, dann stelle ich mir darin auch eine "Blase" auf, denn ein "glühender" Rücken allein macht keinen Spaß.
Aber das ist wieder ein anderer Anwendungsfall und hat mit frostfrei nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom grauen HT-Rohr und dem schwarzen Schlauch, steht auch die Spülpumpe an einem strategisch schlechten Ort.



Wie soll die nach oben ?
Die benutzt doch das Wasser aus dem Trommler (saubere Seite) an der tiefsten Stelle des Trommlers - also muss die Saugseite der Pumpe tiefer sein, da sonst kein Wasser drin - gut nun kann man sagen ja aber der Höhenstand in der sauberen Seite ist aber höher und somit kann sie theoretisch auch höher stehen aber NIEMALS tiefer als dieser Wasser stand. Das war mir zu unsicher daher bin ich tiefer gegangen als dieser Auslauf am Trommler - damit bin ich unterhalb der Platte und hab die Pumpe daher driekt auf den Boden gestellt.


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2019)

Nach der Bauform zu urteilen, sollte diese Pumpe auch saugen, wenn sie mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Also kann sie auch höher stehen.

Wenn diese Pumpe höher als der minimale Wasserstand steht, dann gehört dort neben dem Ventil (gelber Kasten, siehe weiter oben) auch ein Rückschlagventil in die Leitung rein. Wenn man dann noch den Pegelstand o.ä. abfragt, dann kann es nicht zu einer Fehlfunktion wie 'Luft ziehen' o.ä. kommen.
Du kannst dafür auch gern einen Installateur befragen und/oder beauftragen, wenn Du meinen Aussagen nicht traust.


Aber Du darfst die Pumpe auch gern da unten stehen lassen, es sind nicht meine Ängste und Heizkosten. 
Nur:
Wenn Du die Pumpe dort unten stehen lässt, dann *musst* Du gut isolieren und beheizen.
Deshalb alles nach oben nehmen und dadurch sorgenfreier und kostengünstiger leben.


Eigentlich ist hier schon alles beschrieben - bis auf das Rückschlagventil (auf welches man u.U. aber auch verzichten könnte, wenn der Wasserstand abgefragt wird.)
Gruß Carsten


Edit und PS:
Die Abfrage nach dem Wasserstand kannst Du Dir vermutlich sparen, da die Pumpe höchstwahrscheinlich oben an der Steuerung hängt.
Also wird diese nur bei einem bestimmten Pegel ausgelöst und da sollte genügend Wasser im Trommler zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du kannst dafür auch gern einen Installateur befragen und/oder beauftragen, wenn Du meinen Aussagen nicht traust.



Keine Angst, ich habe in meinem leben so gefühlte 200 industrielle Pumpen in Betrieb genommen ... ich weiss was ich tue und wo die Schwachpunkte sind aber Danke des Hinweises !



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber Du darfst die Pumpe auch gern da unten stehen lassen, es sind nicht meine Ängste und Heizkosten.
> Nur:
> Wenn Du die Pumpe dort unten stehen lässt, dann *musst* Du gut isolieren und beheizen.
> Deshalb alles nach oben nehmen und dadurch sorgenfreier und kostengünstiger leben.



Ja genau, das sehe ich auch so. Da bin ich, sagen wir mal, noch in der Optimierungsphase, allerdings bei schon nur noch 1,5°C Aussentemperatur 



DbSam schrieb:


> Edit und PS:
> Die Abfrage nach dem Wasserstand kannst Du Dir vermutlich sparen, da die Pumpe höchstwahrscheinlich oben an der Steuerung hängt.
> Also wird diese nur bei einem bestimmten Pegel ausgelöst und da sollte genügend Wasser im Trommler zur Verfügung stehen.


Weiss ich nicht ob das bereits im Programm implementiert ist. Das Problem ist, dass der Schwimmer eigentlich nur MAX drauf reagiert. Wie der MIN-Stand ist kann ich bei diesem Schwimmer NICHT abfragen. Ausserdem ist der in der Schmutzkammer (gepumpte Version). Sprich selbst wenn ich den Min hätte wüsste ich nicht wie der augenblickliche Wasserstand in der sauberen Kammer ist. Durch den eingebauten S-Bogen ausserhalb des Filters kann ich das zwar "erahnen" - aber, siehe oben, habe ich viel zu viel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht weil es dann doch irgendwann mal einen Betriebszustand eintritt, den ich nicht auf der Pfanne hatte.

Bei all den super Tipps und Hinweisen hab ich echt Bock am Wochenende mal eine Zeichnung zu machen um die in die weitere Planung zu gehen. Viele Punkte muss ich da noch beleuchten und werde wohl bei dem einen oder anderen Kompromisse eingehen müssen.

Ich bin selbst gespannt


----------



## DbSam (8. Nov. 2019)

Moin Earl Silas,

der Unterschied zwischen beiden Konstruktionen liegt darin, dass nach dem Umbau ein Rückschlagventil benötigt wird und die Pumpe bei der Erstinbetriebnahme entlüftet, also mit Wasser befüllt werden muss.
Alle anderen betriebssichernden Maßnahmen für den TF sind identisch zur aktuellen Konstruktion.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Nov. 2019)

Ich werde es nun mit einem Heizkabel versehen um das einfrieren zu verhindern. Ich werde es testen.








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (14. Nov. 2019)

Oder alles abschalten, entleeren und Eisfreihalter in den Teich.
Wie hier empfohlen (die Stör-Bemerkungen überlesen).

Macht halt jeder anders ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Macht halt jeder anders ...



So ist es. Ich werde am Wochenende nochmal ein wenig mehr dämmen (Löcher / Ritzen stopfen) und die Beheizung installieren für die Spülpumpe ... mal sehen wie die Kurve dann aussieht.
Momentan so (grün = Aussentemp / gelb = Teich-Temp / blau = Filter-Raum-Temp / rote Linie 0°C):


----------



## DbSam (15. Nov. 2019)

Moin,

und wo ist die Y-Achse?
Oder:
Warum pendelt die Wassertemperatur so stark, welcher Temperaturbereich ist auf der Y-Achse abgebildet?
(Stärker schwankende Wassertemperaturen im Filterkreislauf lassen sich auch dadurch erklären, dass nur oberflächennahes Wasser im Teich abgezogen wird. Was auch richtig ist, denn der tiefe Teil sollte relativ unbewegt bleiben.)


Aber auch ohne die genauen Zahlen der Y-Achse sieht man das hier:


DbSam schrieb:


> ..., die Luftemperatur des (kleinen) Raums wird immer im Bereich der Teichwassertemperatur liegen.


Ja, stopfe noch ein bissel zu und optimiere ... 
Die Pumpe da unten und das Spülrohr benötigen auf jeden Fall etwas Unterstützung.


Um Erfahrungen für den nächsten Winter zu sammeln, sitzt der Sensor im Filterhaus hoffentlich im oberen Bereich in der erwartbar kältesten Ecke, welche frostgefährdend für ein Bauteil sein könnte.
Unten braucht man den nicht, Dein Heizkabel besitzt selbst einen Sensor. Dass es dort unten a...kalt ist, das weiß man auch so. 
Im nächsten Frühjahr kann man dann diese Daten auswerten und die Planung für die Umpositionierung der Pumpe starten. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Aber auch ohne die genauen Zahlen der Y-Achse sieht man das hier:
> Ja, stopfe noch ein bissel zu und optimiere ...
> Die Pumpe da unten und das Spülrohr benötigen auf jeden Fall etwas Unterstützung.



Ja genau, so war erstmal die Idee 



DbSam schrieb:


> Um Erfahrungen für den nächsten Winter zu sammeln, sitzt der Sensor im Filterhaus hoffentlich im oberen Bereich in der erwartbar kältesten Ecke, welche frostgefährdend für ein Bauteil sein könnte.
> Unten braucht man den nicht, Dein Heizkabel besitzt selbst einen Sensor. Dass es dort unten a...kalt ist, das weiß man auch so.



Yep, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wo ich den Temperaturmesser hinsetze.
Arbeite am Wochenende an einem selbstgebastelten Temperaturfühler mit 5 Fühlern an einem ESP8266...dann kann ich das auch abfragen



DbSam schrieb:


> Im nächsten Frühjahr kann man dann diese Daten auswerten und die Planung für die Umpositionierung der Pumpe starten.



Genau, in der Hoffnung, dass der Winter reibungslos wird, wird dann "nachgebessert" wo erforderlich und da sind die Daten echt wichtig


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Nov. 2019)

Moin Moin,
erste Auswertung des Heizkabel ergibt, dass es anscheinend immer mal so angeht und das dann für genau 10 Minuten 
Laut Anleitung schaltet es bei <3°C ein und ab bei 13°C mhhhhh ... momentan versteh ichs noch  nicht so ganz...sieht mir eher nach einem Timer aus:

 

Hier noch die Temperaturen dazu (HM Garagae und HM WG sind oben und unten in der Trommlerhütte - habe ich noch nicht unbenannt):


----------



## DbSam (17. Nov. 2019)

Hhhhmmm ...
Ich verstehe Deine zwei Diagramme leider nicht richtig.

1. Diagramm:
Welche Information greifst Du genau wo und wie ab?

2. Diagramm:
Ich kann die Bezeichnungen nur schwer lesen und leider nicht übersetzen.
"HM Out", "HM WG", "WM Temp", etc. sind für mich böhmische Dörfer. 

"HM Hum" - Die "*H*aus*M*üll-*Hum*ustemperatur" ist auch gar nicht drin.  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Nov. 2019)

@DbSam 
lol

Aaaaaalso
Diagramm1:
zeigt einfach nur an wann das Heizkabel praktisch auf heizen schaltet durch den integrierten Sensor im Kabel. Das scheint so, dass das Kabel für ca. 5 Minuten immer angeht und wird dann wieder ausgeschaltet. Angezeigt wird der Verbrauch in Watt.

Diagramm2:
HM WG = Temperaturfühler von HomeMatic im unteren Bereich
HM Garage = Temperaturfühler von HomeMatic im oberen Bereich (umfunktioniert von Garagentemperatur)
HM Out = Homematic Temperaturfühler im Aussenbereich
WM Temp = Weatherman Temperaturfühler (Wetterstation (Nach-)Eigenbau) im Aussenbereich
Teich Temp = Temperatur im Teich

Muss mal paar neue Aliase vergeben, damit man das auch zukünftig versteht


----------



## PeBo (17. Nov. 2019)

Ich denke, du hast da einen Regelschluss. Dein Sensor registriert eine geringe Temperatur, schaltet ein und kurze Zeit später registriert dein Sensor die hohe Temperatur und schaltet wieder ab. Du schreibst dass der Temperatursensor im Heizkabel integriert ist. Kann man den irgendwie räumlich (oder eher thermisch) vom Heizkabel trennen, so dass der Sensor nicht direkt die Temperatur des Heizkabels selber erfasst?
Alternative: Kann man das Heizkabel auf Dauer stellen und dann von deiner Homematic steuern lassen, das wäre für mich die favorisierte Betriebsart.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Nov. 2019)

Irgendwie ist das komisch.
Laut den Temperaturen dürfte das Heizkabel gar nicht angehen aber es wird mir ca 33W angezeigt obwohl auf der Packung 45W steht.
Bin grad schnell rausgerannt als mit 30W angezeigtvwurde aber Kabel war gar nicht warm ... keine Ahnung was das wieder für ein Chinaschrott ist [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]
Am besten wäre e wirklich separate Fühler zu nehmen sber ich kann das Heizkabel nicht auf Dauerheizen stellen :-(

Da muss ich wohl nochmal ran :-(








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Nov. 2019)

Diagramm 1: Das Thermometer im Aquarium macht genau das Gleiche. Kühlschrank: Genau das Gleiche.

Wird die Temperatur kleiner ist bei Heizern die Einschaltdauer größer, bei Kühlgeräten kleiner.
Dein Heizungsthermostat macht es ebenso. Alles eine klassiche Regelung.

Laut den Diagrammen geht das Kabel ca 00:00 Uhr an, stimmt doch bei der Außentemperatur.


----------



## DbSam (17. Nov. 2019)

Wieder mal schwierig so aus der Ferne ...
Wenn ich mir Dein eben gepostetes Bild anschaue, dann denke ich mir:

falsch installiert, zumindest der Sensor
Heizkabelverlegeung ist leider nicht zu erkennen
Da ich den Eisfreihalter nicht kenne, musste das Web herhalten. Dort ist die Installation des Sensors anders beschrieben, nämlich so und so.
Würde ich dann dementsprechend umbauen ...

Zum Diagramm 1:
Du überwachst also nur die Stromabnahme an der betreffenden Steckdose.
*Vermutlich* werden nur Zustandsänderungen aufgezeichnet, oder nur im 5 Minutentakt, oder ..., oder warum erscheint jeweils nur ein Messpunkt im oberen Bereich? Bissel seltsam, finde ich.

Regelschluss - ist so wie installiert gut möglich, aber das Dingens dürfte laut den anderen Temperaturreihen gar nicht starten.
Dort mit der Fehlersuche beginnen - Oder: Überwachst Du wirklich die richtige Anschlussdose?

Ansonsten würde ich auch eher auf PeBos Vorschlags-Schiene fahren, oder den Mist gleich in die Tonne werfen und die Zeit dafür nutzen, die Pumpe nach oben zu holen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Laut den Diagrammen geht das Kabel ca 00:00 Uhr an, stimmt doch bei der Außentemperatur.


Die Außentemperatur ist unrelevant, es geht um die Temperatur im unteren Bereich, siehe zugehörige Tempkurve "HM WG" im Diagramm 2 und siehe auch den ganzen Thread ...
Da sollte jetzt nichts anspringen und schon gar nicht so seltsam.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Nov. 2019)

Danke für eure Unterstützung.
Habe auch etwas gegoogelt und als erstes habe ich die Bedienungsanleitung im Kamin verbrannt ... ist Schrott unfassbar das sowas auf den Markt kommt. Dein Video hatte ich auch gesehen und der schwarze Knubbel ist tatsächlich am Rohr anliegend zu verbauen. Das muss ich umbauen - definitiv.
Hab die Stromdose jetzt ausgeschaltet, da ich Sonntag Abend kein Bock hab darum zu bauen.
Die Dose ist definitiv richtig und nur das Heizkabel steckt darin. Anscheinend hab ich hier wirklich aufgrund der falsches Anschlusses einen Regelverschluss.
Warum es trotzdem startet keine Ahnung.

Ne es wird IMMER auf jeden Fall bei Änderung aufgezeichnet UND ZUSÄTZlICH trotzdem erst jede 15 Minuten und nun umgestellt auf jede Minute ein Wert geschrieben auch wenn der gleich zu vorher ist. Hatte ich umgestellt um zu sehen ob der wirklich nur 5 Minuten läuft oder was auch immer da 33W Leistung verursacht. Jo hat sich bestätigt.

erstmal morgen/übermorgen umbauen und dann mal weitertesten ... man man man ... immer diesen Billigschrott kaufen ... lerne ich den nie ??? 

Euch beiden schonmal D A N K E


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Nov. 2019)

RTFM. 

Bist du noch so jung, daß die Sache mit dem Billigschrott für dich neu ist. 
Man kann aber sagen, 10 Einheiten ist mir die Sache wert, probier ich aus. Dann aber nicht meckern.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Nov. 2019)

Jo, ich kann zwar sagen, ich habe das Manual gelesen aber die 2 Seiten hätten Sie sich sparen können ... deswegen Anleitung entsorgt.
Ausserdem dachte ich (mal wieder) ... och für den Preis kannste es mal probieren.....naja is so


----------



## PeBo (17. Nov. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> der schwarze Knubbel ist tatsächlich am Rohr anliegend zu verbauen. Das muss ich umbauen - definitiv.



Da sitzt mit Sicherheit der Temperatursensor drin - du wirst sehen dann funktioniert das alles. Es wird die Temperatur des Rohres erfasst und nicht mehr die Umgebungstemperatur.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (17. Nov. 2019)

... egal wie, aus meiner Sicht sind die aufgezeichneten Kurven im Diagramm1 trotzdem sehr seltsam.


Es sei denn:

der Heizkabelsensor misst eine geringere Temperatur als "HM WG" 
*und*

der Heizkabelsensor erwärmt sich möglicherweise durch den Stromfluss/das Heizkabel selbst
*und*
wird nicht vom zu erwärmenden Medium gekühlt

Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Nov. 2019)

> Es wird die Temperatur des Rohres erfasst und nicht mehr die Umgebungstemperatur.


Anderes wäre auch dämlich!
Warum sollte ich ein Rohr mit 10°C warmen Wasser heizen.

Beim Schego-Teichheizer machen die das Gleiche. Bei 0°C friert kein Teich zu!
Darum, sieh zu, daß das Ding regelbar ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (1. Dez. 2019)

Also irgendwie komme ich nicht klar mit diesem dämlich Heizkabel.
Ich habe es nur richtig angebracht mach der Internetbeschreibung aber weiterhin habe ich so kurz Zacken die maximal 3 Minuten ergeben. Das Kabel wird auch nciht wirklich "warm" ... ist es evtl defekt ?


----------



## PeBo (1. Dez. 2019)

Dir ist aber sicher aufgefallen, dass die Abstände der „Zacken“ mit sinkenden Temperaturen immer geringer werden und du  immer mehr Einschaltphasen pro Zeiteinheit hast.
Das Heizkabel ist halt jetzt immer noch im Grenzbereich und hat anscheinend eine nur sehr geringe Hysterese. Dadurch schaltet es immer wieder ab, wenn es selbst die Wassertemperatur erhöht.
Je stärker die Teichtemperatur sinkt um so längere Einschaltphasen und kürzere Ausschaltphasen wirst du feststellen.
Wenn die Wärme wirklich gut direkt an das Wasser weitergegeben wird (was ja auch erwünscht ist), wirst du mit der Hand auch wohl kaum ein warmes Kabel ertasten können.

Beobachte einfach mal entspannt weiter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (1. Dez. 2019)

@PeBo 
Jo Danke für die Worte .. ist halt trotzdem irgendwie komisch. Auch dass das Dingen nur 15 W zieht. 
Klar werd ich weiter warten, aber das die Heizphasen länger werden kann ich noch nicht beobachten. Auch bin ich gespannt welche Temperaturen sich im "Verschlag" einpendeln in Abhängigkeit der Aussentemperatur. Mal sehen ... Optimierungspotential erkennen anhand solcher Datensätze ist einfach toll und macht mir unheimlich Spaß


----------



## Sternie (1. Dez. 2019)

Ich habe mir gerade eben nochmal dein Bild auf der vorherigen Seite angeschaut.

Das der Sensor falsch herum montiert ist, wurde ja schon gesagt.

Ist das silberne um das Rohr eine Isolierung? Falls ja, dann ist das Ganze schonmal grundfalsch installiert.

Heizkabel und Sensor gehören zwischen Rohr und Isolierung und nicht auf die Aussenseite der Isolierung.

Zweitens: Das Rohr ist die Leitung von der Spülpumpe zu den Düsen, richtig? Das heisst, das Wasser kommt von unten und geht oben rechts in den Trommler?

Dann hätten wir da schon den zweiten Fehler. Das Heizkabel würde dann nämlich das Wasser vor dem Temperaturfühler erwärmen, so das der Sensor die Temperatur des erwärmten Wassers misst.

Dreh das ganze mal um, so das der Sensor auf der Pumpenseite des Rohres sitzt und das Kabel oben am Eingang in den Trommler endet.

Denn dann wird die Temperatur des ankommenden Wassers permanent korrekt gemmessen.

In der jetzigen Anordnung würde es wie folgt laufen:

Das Wasser im Rohr ist kalt -> Der Sensor schaltet Strom auf das Kabel -> Das Wasser vor dem Sensor wird erwärmt und fließt erwärmt am Sensor vorbei -> Der Sensor schaltet aufgrund der höheren Wassertemperatur den Strom wieder aus -> das Wasser im Rohr kühlt wieder ab -> Der Kreislauf geht von vorne los.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2019)

Montiere doch den Sensor auf ein Stück Metall außerhalb vom Rohr, zB auf einer Axt, Beil usw.


----------



## Sternie (1. Dez. 2019)

Noch ein  weiterer Rat: Hänge Spülpumpe und Heizkabel an die gleiche Steckdose, denn sonst wirst du das Verhalten wie bisher auch weiter beobachten.

Denn bei stehendem Wasser wird das Kabel das Wasser im Bereich des Sensors weiterhin relativ schnell erwärmen, so daß du das gleiche Ein-Aus-Verhalten wie bisher hättest. 

Bei zusammenschalten beider Verbraucher würde das Heizkabel nur dann laufen, wenn durch die Spülpumpe das Wasser ohnehin bewegt wird.


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Dez. 2019)

> Montiere doch den Sensor auf ein Stück Metall außerhalb vom Rohr, zB auf einer Axt, Beil usw.


Finde ich ein bischen dämlich.

Draußen minus 10°C und die Heizung läuft, obwohl 10°C im Rohr anliegen. 
Es wird doch das Medium überwacht, welches ich frostfrei halten will.


----------



## Tuppertasse (1. Dez. 2019)

Also, an dem Sensor ist nichts isoliert sondern der liegt ich sag "blank" direkt an dem Rohr. Ich hatte mich für die Druck kurz vor der Düse entschieden zu messen, da die potentielle Einfriergefahr dort meines Erachtens am größten ist insb. an den feinverteilten Wasser an den Düsen.
Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man es auch andersrum, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen machen kann, aber auch da läuft das Wasser aus der Trommel nach, dieses ist allerdings kalt - von daher eine Überlegung wert ja. Ich lass es mal so laufen und wenn es nochmal wärmer wird, baue ich mal um und beobachte dann das Ergebnis.

zur Info:
Wo das Heizkabel anliegt ist alles mit Alupapier umwickelt damit die "Wärme" besser verteilt wird. Sensor liegt frei direkt am Rohr.


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2019)

Sternie schrieb:


> Bei zusammenschalten beider Verbraucher würde das Heizkabel nur dann laufen, wenn durch die Spülpumpe das Wasser ohnehin bewegt wird.



Einspruch Euer Ehren:
Gerade wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft und das Wasser steht, soll die Begleitheizung das Einfrieren verhindern.
Deswegen lasse es ruhig pendeln ...

Ansonsten sollte der Sensor an die Stelle, an welcher der Frost am ehesten zuschlägt.
Das wäre den Bildern nach zu urteilen unten an der Pumpe ...


@Tuppertasse
Die Alufolie würde ich "abfetzen" und stattdessen im Baumarkt/BHG/BayWa/Whatever Rohrisolierung besorgen und diese an den mit dem Heizkabel umwickelten Rohre anbringen ...

Und im nächsten die Anlage im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst wie oben angeführt umbauen.
Dann sparst Du Strom und das Heizkabel ist übrig ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sternie (1. Dez. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich für die Druck kurz vor der Düse entschieden zu messen, da die potentielle Einfriergefahr dort meines Erachtens am größten ist insb. an den feinverteilten Wasser an den Düsen.



Falsch. In einem einigermaßen geschlossenen Raum hast du immer eine Temperaturverteilung von unten nach oben - unten am kältesten, oben am wärmsten - kalte Luft fällt immer nach unten, warme Luft steigt nach oben. Sonst würden Heizkörper beispielsweise nicht funktionieren. Die geben nur einen Teil der Wärme als Wärmestrahlung ab, der größte Teil der Wärme wird über die zirkulierende Luft verteilt.
Was die Düsen angeht, da brauchst du dir am wenigsten Sorgen zu machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß dein Trommler wie üblich oben mit einem Deckel verschlossen ist. Das relativ geringe Luftvolumen in deinem Trommler wird durch das zirkulierende Teichwasser zuverlässig und sicher über dem Gefrierpunkt gehalten. Da brauchst du dir wegen einfrieren der Düsen keine Sorgen zu machen.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man es auch andersrum, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen machen kann, aber auch da läuft das Wasser aus der Trommel nach, dieses ist allerdings kalt - von daher eine Überlegung wert ja. Ich lass es mal so laufen und wenn es nochmal wärmer wird, baue ich mal um und beobachte dann das Ergebnis.



Dann lasse es so weiterlaufen, wundere dich aber dann nicht mehr über den Ping-Pong-Effekt, der bei dir zu beobachten ist.
Da oben, wo du den Sensor sitzen hast, friert dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nichts ein. Dafür wird auch der wassergefüllte Trommler zuviel Wärme abstrahlen.
Die Gefahr des einfrierens ist im Bereich Unterkante Trommler und darunter viel größer. Siehe meine Ausführungen zur Wärmeverteilung etwas weiter oben.

Es sei denn, die Hütte, in der der Trommler steht, ist so schlecht gebaut, daß jedes Quentchen Wärme sofort nach außen weggeht. Aber dann nutzt dir das Heizkabel auch nichts, dann friert dir über kurz oder lang nämlich alles ein.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wo das Heizkabel anliegt ist alles mit Alupapier umwickelt damit die "Wärme" besser verteilt wird.



Alu verteilt die Wärme nicht sondern reflektiert einen Teil der Wärme. Effektiver: Alu weg und Rohrisolierung um Rohr und Heizkabel. sonst wird der größte Teil der Wärme nutzlos in den Raum abgestrahlt.


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Finde ich ein bischen dämlich.



Finde jetzt gar nicht mehr. 
Wenn das Zulaufrohr ein Steigrohr ist, geht das erwärmte Wasser nach oben, dh. es erwärmt auch den Duesenstock mit Duesen.
Bei einem Spuelvorgang im Winter bei minus 10°C kann das kalte Spuelwasser in einem vorgeheizten Rohr dringen, das sollte Nutzen bringen.
Anders herum würde ich es dämlich finden wenn die Luft Temperatur +10°ist und sich die Heizung einen "Wolf" läuft weil das Medium Wasser nicht so schnell hinter her kommt.

Ich frage mich allerdings warum "Tupper" sein "Kabuff" nicht winterfest macht?
Schließlich kommt die kalte Jahreszeit jedes Jahr aufs neue und das weiß man nicht erst seit eben.


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Dez. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings warum "Tupper" sein "Kabuff" nicht winterfest macht?
> Schließlich kommt die kalte Jahreszeit jedes Jahr aufs neue und das weiß man nicht erst seit eben.



Das ist ganz einfach:
Ich hatte riesen Probleme mit dem Trommler aus den verschiedensten Gründen. Nach und Nach hab ich alles behoben bis hin zu einem Siebnetzwechsel (hatte ebenso Lieferzeit) der Trommel. Das war dann recht spät. Probebetrieb musste dann ca. 3-4 Wochen laufen damit ich weiss und wusste, dass ich es nun lassen kann ansonsten hätte jedweder Umbau / Zusammenbau / Abdichtung nichts gebracht wenn ich es hätte wieder umbauen müssen. Leider war es dann zu spät um es vernünftig inkl. Spülwasser zu finalisieren. Dass kommt nun im Frühjahr.
Manchmal kann ich halt nichts machen aber ich baue etwas nicht in den Endzustand wenn ich noch ncihtmal weiss ob dies der Endzustand ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und wer wärmeres Teichwasser will, der soll sich einen Tauchsieder ins Wasser hängen.



@DbSam & allen Anderen
Welchen Tauchsieder könnte ich da denn nehmen, der in den Trommler passt und den ich einfach so da rein baumeln lassen kann ?


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Jan. 2020)

Habe die Tauchsieder gefunden von Schego - sind ja recht gut oder ?

Entweder für den Aussembereich:
 Schego Teichheizer 

Oder für den Trommler direkt ?
 Schego Heizer Titan 600W


----------



## Wachtlerhof (2. Jan. 2020)

Von dem Schego Heizer Titan habe ich den mit 600W und den mit 200W. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ist gekoppelt mit der Siemens LOGO8 und einem Temperatursensor. Hat mir GG programmiert. 

Einsatzbereich ist mein kleiner Betonteich mit rd. 700-800l. Ich nutze sie in der Übergangszeit wenn das Wasser anfängt zu kalt zu werden, bis ich es zeitlich schaffe die Fische alle rausgekeschert zu haben für ihre Winterbecken im Haus. Habe in der Betonteichpfütze ja normale Aquarienfische drin.


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Jan. 2020)

Jo die scheinen ganz gut zu sein.
Nur frage ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist einen Tauchsieder einzusetzen. So wirklich "erwärmen" wird der ja nicht wirklich was !


----------



## DbSam (2. Jan. 2020)

Moin Earl Silas,



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ... ob es sinnvoll ist ... So wirklich "erwärmen" wird der ja nicht wirklich was!


So ist es.

Mit dem Dingens kannst Du vielleicht etwas Temperatur halten.
Aber nur, wenn Du ...



Kerl, Du machst es einem aber auch recht schwer.  
Wenig Bilder, wenig vom Teich zu sehen, mal hier, mal da, mal auf dem komischen Upload-Dingens ...
Wenig Beschreibung und kein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand, nicht mal vom Filterhaus.
Da kann man nur rätseln und mit allem Zeugs wieder von vorn anfangen ...
Aber eigentlich wurde weiter vorn auf alle Punkte schon Bezug genommen und auch weiter verlinkt.


Wenn man in Deinen Threads herumsucht, dann findet man bei den wenigen Bildern nur diese zwei Bilder vom Bau, aus denen sich etwas Info holen lässt:
Dieses:
 
Bei diesem Bild würde u.a. ich behaupten wollen, dass die Rohre nicht tief genug liegen und durch das 50er Rohr nicht genug Flow im 110er ist. Das Wasser hat daher genug Zeit um zusätzlich Wärme zu verlieren ...
Es wäre besser, wenn die Rohre mindestens 30 bis 40 cm tiefer liegen und diese mit einer Foliendurchführung in den Teich geleitet werden würden.
Schade, dass Dich Andre nicht dazu überreden konnte.
Ansonsten ist die Verrohrung etwas rätselhaft. Warum zum Teufel wird verjüngt? 
(U.a. auch: Verbuddeltes HT ist nicht ganz sooo vorteilhaft ...)


... und dieses Bild der Teichform:
 
Viel flacher Bereich, dafür relativ wenig Volumen mit Tiefe.
Eigentlich logisch, dass der Teich mit der großen Oberfläche im Verhältnis zum Volumen mit Umwälzung a...kalt wird.
Da drängt sich die unbedingte Frage auf: Wo steht im Winter Deine Pumpe?

Siehe dazu dann noch das 'Illuminati'-Bild vom fertigen Teich:
 
Wenn die Pumpe durchlaufen soll/muss/darf, dann platziere diese in die Nähe vom Einlauf und reguliere diese auf die kleinste Stufe. Den Auslauf würde ich beruhigen, also noch einen Bogen aufstecken und diesen unter die Wasseroberfläche führen.
Somit wird dann nur dieser Bereich bewegt und im restlichen Teich kann und sollte sich die erhoffte Schichtung einstellen - werfe einen Sensor in den tiefen Bereich, damit Du darüber dann Klarheit hast.

Zum Filterhaus, dessen freiliegenden Verrohrungen nach außen und der darin befindlichen Installation habe ich mich hier im Thread weiter vorn ausgelassen.
Wenn das Filterhaus nun halbwegs gedämmt ist, dann sollten Dir Deine Temperaturaufzeichnungen auch aufzeigen, dass die Temperatur im Filterhaus mit der Wassertemperatur korreliert. Also kannst und solltest Du nächstes Jahr auch Deine Pumpe nach oben befördern.
Die teichwasserführenden Rohre im Außenbereich dämmen.



Also zur Frage:
Mit dem Dingens kannst Du vielleicht etwas Temperatur halten.
Aber nur, wenn Du den Teich wenigstens mit Noppenfolie (und diese doppelt) abdeckst und obige Punkte halbwegs erfüllst ...

Oder, vielleicht effektiver, besser, einfacher und kostensparender:
Du stellst den Filterbetrieb ein, entwässerst die Filteranlage und hältst mit dem Heizstab ein Löchlein im Teich frei.
Dies kostet pro Tag dann so um die 4,50 € - da ist ein Blubberstein effektiver und preiswerter. 


Das wäre so mein momentaner Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems.
Jedenfalls mit dem vorhandenen Wissen nach Ansicht der Bilder.

Gruß Carsten


PS:


muh.gp schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Bauen, beneide dich fast, denn der Bau ist das Geilste am Teich...


Widerspruch Euer Ehren:
Fertsch und funktioniert - das ist geil. like


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Jan. 2020)

@DbSam 
du bist echt genial  geiler Beitrag 

mit der Verrohung ist nicht richtig. Das geht in DN75 hin zum Trommler und mit DN 110 zurück in den Teich. DN50-iger ist Leerrohr für Kabel.
Ne soweit läuft ja alles und bin super zufrieden.
Nur halt das Thema mit dem einfrieren - aber das krieg ich noch in den Griff. Wollte nur so deine / Eure Meinungen und Ideen hören, die wieder zu neuen Dingen anregen. Echt genial. Ich liebe dieses Forum !!!

Zur Zeit sind 3 andere Projekte noch wichtiger und dann mach ich mich an die Planung. Und dann lass ich alle Punkte mal Revue-passieren. Dafür schonmal vielen Dank.

Entgegen dem sonst was ich immer schreibe. jetzt erstmal ein


----------



## Uma294 (4. Jan. 2020)

die kalte Jahreszeit kommt und im Keller wird es immer kühler. Ich habe ein wenig Angst, dass meine Mädels kalte Füße bekommen und will mit einer Heizmatte entgegenwirken.
In den Beschreibungen der gängigen Hersteller liest man, dass die Matten die Bodentemperatur um 5° - 10°C anheben, bei einer Leistung von um die 90Watt. Ist damit die Temperatur der Erde in den Pötten gemeint, oder die Temperatur des Bodens unter den Pötten?


----------

